# different songs with the same title



## basquebromance (Mar 3, 2019)

this will be fun!


----------



## The Professor (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 3, 2019)

*Ebony Eyes*

*Bob Welch*

*Rick James / Smokey Robinson*

*The Everly Brothers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 3, 2019)

*Addicted*

*Enrique Iglesias*

*Simple Plan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 3, 2019)

*All Around The World*

*Lisa Stansfield*

*Oasis*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 3, 2019)

*Just A Gigolo*

*Louis Armstrong (1931)*

*Barbi and the Kens*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 3, 2019)

*1-2-3

Gloria Estefan

Len Barry
*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 3, 2019)

*All At Once*

*Whitney Houston*

*The Airborne Toxic Event*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 3, 2019)

*On The Road Again*

*Canned Heat*

*Willie Nelson*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 3, 2019)

*Take Five*

*Dave Brubeck*

*Northside*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 3, 2019)

*Our House*

*Crosby Stills and Nash*

*Madness*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 3, 2019)

*All I Need*

*Jack Wagner*

*Air featuring Beth Hirsch*

*The Temptations*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 3, 2019)

*All I Want*

*The Lightning Seeds*

*Toad the Wet Sprocket*

*The Offspring*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 3, 2019)

*Obsession*

*Animotion*

*Xymox*

*Army of Lovers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 3, 2019)

*On The Radio*

*Donna Summer*

*Regina Spektor*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 3, 2019)

*Out Of Control*

*Oingo Boingo*

*The Chemical Brothers*

*Darude*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 4, 2019)

God bless you and both acts always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 4, 2019)

^ A few more songs called...
*This Time*

*Bryan Adams*

*INXS*

*Janet Jackson*

*Pia Toscano*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 5, 2019)

*Breathless*

*The Corrs*

*Figures on a Beach*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 5, 2019)

*Those Were The Days*

*Mary Hopkin*

*The Bunkers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 5, 2019)

*After All*

*Peter Cetera & Cher*

*Delerium featuring Jael*

*Frank and Walters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 5, 2019)

*You And I*

*Eddie Rabbitt & Crystal Gayle*

*Rick James*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 5, 2019)

*Oh Yeah*

*The Shadows of Knight*

*Yello*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 5, 2019)

*Get The Message*

*Brian Hyland*
*
Electronic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 5, 2019)

*Oh Girl*

*The Chi-Lites*

*Boy Meets Girl*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 5, 2019)

Both Terri Clark and my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders of the Oak Ridge Boys did a song named "If I Were You".

God bless you and Terri always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 5, 2019)

Couple more songs with the title...
*If I Were You*

*Candee Jay*

*Hoobastank*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 5, 2019)

*All Night Long*

*Joe Walsh*

*The Mary Jane Girls*

*Peter Murphy*

*Lionel Richie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 7, 2019)

*Above All*

*Paul Baloche*

*Sylvia Tosun*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 7, 2019)

*All For You*

*Sister Hazel*

*Janet Jackson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 7, 2019)

*All I Wanted*

*Kansas*

*In Tua Nua*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 7, 2019)

*Oh Daddy*

*Fleetwood Mac*

*Adrian Belew*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 7, 2019)

*Once Upon A Time*

*Robert Bradley's Blackwater Surprise*

*Air*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 7, 2019)

*Once In A Lifetime*

*Keith Urban*

*Talking Heads*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 7, 2019)

*Come Together*

*The Beatles*

*Primal Scream*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 7, 2019)

Alan Stallion said:


> *All Night Long*
> 
> *Joe Walsh*
> 
> ...


Country duo Montgomery Gentry also did a song named "All Night Long" may Troy rest in peace.

God bless you and his family and Eddie always!!!

Holly


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 7, 2019)

Sweet Lorraine


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 7, 2019)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > *All Night Long*
> ...



Excellent addition...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 7, 2019)

*Anywhere*

*Dubstar*

*Beth Orton* (remix version)

*Sara Evans*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 7, 2019)

*Any Way You Want It*

*Journey*

*The Dave Clark Five*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Mar 8, 2019)

So Far Away


Carole King


Dire Straits


----------



## konradv (Mar 8, 2019)

Cherry Bomb


John Mellencamp


The Runaways


----------



## konradv (Mar 8, 2019)

Silver and Gold


Neil Young


U2


----------



## konradv (Mar 8, 2019)

Someone Like You


Van Morrison


Adele


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 8, 2019)

*China*

*Red Rockers*

*Tori Amos*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 8, 2019)

*America*

*Neil Diamond*

*KBC Band*
*
M83*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 8, 2019)

*Amanda*

*Boston*

*Waylon Jennings*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 10, 2019)

*Cocaine*

*Eric Clapton*

*Strata*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 10, 2019)

*The One I Love*

*R.E.M.*

*David Gray*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 10, 2019)

*Bad*

*U2*

*Michael Jackson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 10, 2019)

*Bad Boys*

*Wham!*

*Inner Circle*


----------



## HaShev (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 12, 2019)

"Nothin' Less Than Love"-Sawyer Brown And the Buffalo Club

God bless you and both acts always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 13, 2019)

*Tighten Up*

*Archie Bell & The Drells*

*Electronic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 13, 2019)

*Don't Give Up*

*Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush*

*Petula Clark*

*Morgan Page featuring Lissie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 17, 2019)

*Sunday*

*The Cranberries*

*Sia*

*Sonic Youth*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 17, 2019)

*Sunday Morning*

*No Doubt*

*Maroon 5*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 17, 2019)

*Black*

*Pearl Jam*

*Danger Mouse & Daniele Luppi featuring Norah Jones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 17, 2019)

*Blue*

*LeAnn Rimes*

*LaTour*

*The Jayhawks*

*Eve's Plum*

*Eiffel 65*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 17, 2019)

*Blue Sky*

*Emily West & Keith Urban*

*Patty Griffin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 17, 2019)

*White Horse*

*Taylor Swift*

*Laid Back*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 17, 2019)

*Green Light*

*John Legend featuring Andre 3000*

*Lorde*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 17, 2019)

*Gold*

*John Stewart featuring Stevie Nicks*

*Spandau Ballet*

*Pete Bardens
​Prince*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 19, 2019)

*Again*

*Lenny Kravitz*

*Faith Evans*

*Janet Jackson*

*Jessica Sutta featuring Kemal Golden*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 19, 2019)

*Alive *
(part 1)

*P.O.D.*

*Hillsong Young & Free*

*Rebecca St. James*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 19, 2019)

*Alive*
(part 2)

*Pearl Jam*

*Da Buzz*

*Goldfrapp*

*Bee Gees*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 19, 2019)

*All I Ever Wanted*

*Santana*

*Basshunter*


----------



## konradv (Mar 20, 2019)

Jump


Van Halen


Kris Kross


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2019)

*Avalon*

*Roxy Music*

*Juliet*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 21, 2019)

Both Alison Krauss and Faith Hill have songs named "The Lucky One".

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly (a fan of Alison for 25 years now)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 21, 2019)

Both country singer Lee Roy Parnell and my late beautiful precious Billy Joe Royal did a song named "Heart's Desire".

God bless you and Lee Roy always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 24, 2019)

*All Right*

*Christopher Cross*

*Frankie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 24, 2019)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Both Alison Krauss and Faith Hill have songs named "The Lucky One".
> 
> God bless you and them always!!!
> 
> Holly (a fan of Alison for 25 years now)



Great tunes. Adding Laura Branigan to the mix...

*The Lucky One*

*Alison Krauss & Union Station*

*Faith Hill*

*Laura Branigan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 24, 2019)

*All My Life*

*Linda Rondstadt & Aaron Neville*

*K-Ci & JoJo*

*Foo Fighters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 24, 2019)

*All Together Now*

*The Beatles*

*The Farm*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 24, 2019)

*All The Things She Said  *

*Simple Minds*

*t. A. T. u.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 24, 2019)

*Alright*

*Supergrass*

*Cast*

*Darius Rucker*

*Jamiroquai*

*Janet Jackson  (featuring Heavy D)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2019)

*Atmosphere*

*Joy Division*

*Kaskade*

*TobyMac*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2019)

*Away*

*The Bolshoi*

*Enrique Iglesias featuring Sean Garrett*

*The Toadies*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2019)

*Automatic*

*Miranda Lambert*

*The Pointer Sisters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2019)

*Baby Come Back*

*Player*

*Pato Banton & UB40*

*Bill Rankin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2019)

*Baby Love*

*Diana Ross & The Supremes*

*Regina*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2019)

*Baby Doll*

*Devo*

*Pat Green*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2019)

*Babylon*

*David Gray*

*Angus and Julia Stone*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2019)

*Back And Forth*

*Cameo*

*Aaliyah*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2019)

*Back In The Day*

*Ahmad*

*Blues Traveler*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2019)

*Babies*

*Pulp*
*
Real Life*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2019)

*Cherish*

*The Association*

*Kool And The Gang*

*Madonna*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 28, 2019)

*Candy*

*Cameo*

*Iggy Pop & Kate Pierson*

*Mandy Moore*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 28, 2019)

*Candy*
(part 2)

*Robbie Williams*
*
Paolo Nutini*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 28, 2019)

The country acts named Little Texas and Montgomery Gentry both have songs named "My Town".

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 28, 2019)

*Alcohol*

*Brad Paisley*

*Howlin' Maggie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 28, 2019)

*Headache*

*Frank Black*

*Joey + Rory*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 28, 2019)

*Another Day*

*Jamie Lidell
​Sophia May*

*Paul McCartney*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 28, 2019)

*Be Mine*

*Grover Washington Jr. featuring Grady Tate*

*David Gray*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 28, 2019)

*Cannonball*

*Damien Rice*

*Supertramp*

*The Breeders*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 30, 2019)

*Butterfly*

*Mariah Carey*

*Crazy Town*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 30, 2019)

*California*
(part 1)

*Wax*

*Zen Mafia*

*Mazzy Star*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 30, 2019)

*California*
(part 2)

*Debby Boone*

*Grimes*

*Lenny Kravitz*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 30, 2019)

*California Girls*

*The Beach Boys*

*Gretchen Wilson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 31, 2019)

*Around The World*

*ATC*

*Daft Punk*

*Red Hot Chili Peppers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 31, 2019)

*Another Night*

*Real McCoy*

*Aretha Franklin*

*The Hollies*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 31, 2019)

*Angels*

*Amy Grant*

*Robbie Williams*

*Lene Lovich*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 2, 2019)

*Back To Life*

*Soul II Soul*

*Corneille*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 2, 2019)

*Bad Boy*

*Miami Sound Machine*

*The Beatles*

*Ray Parker, Jr.*
​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 2, 2019)

*Bad Girl*

*Madonna*

*Danity Kane featuring Missy Elliott*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 2, 2019)

*Bad Reputation*

*Joan Jett & The Blackhearts*

*Freedy Johnston*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 5, 2019)

Alan Stallion said:


> *California*
> (part 2)
> 
> *Debby Boone*
> ...


Kenny Chesney also has a song named "California".


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 5, 2019)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > *California*
> ...


 Very good. That was a few years before Kenny got on my RADAR.
"Anything But Mine" from 2004 made a great impression with me


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 5, 2019)

*Call Me*

*Blondie*

*Go West*

*Petula Clark*

*Le Click*

*Skyy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2019)

*Christine*

*Siouxsie and the Banshees*

*House Of Love*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2019)

*Caroline*

*Concrete Blonde*

*Old Crow Medicine Show*

*Seventh Day Slumber*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2019)

*Carolyn*

*Steve Wynn*

*Styrofoam*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2019)

*Carrie*

*Cliff Richard*

*Europe*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2019)

*Candy Girl*

*Soviet*

*New Edition*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2019)

*Cinnamon Girl*

*Neil Young*

*Prince*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 9, 2019)

*Children*

*Robert Miles*

*EMF*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 9, 2019)

*Chase*

*Jan Hammer*

*Giorgio Moroder*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 9, 2019)

*Changes*

*David Bowie*

*Sugar*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 10, 2019)

*Change*
(part 1)

*Brooke White*

*Candlebox*

*Churchill*

*Deftones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 10, 2019)

*Change*
(part 2)

*John Waite*

*Kimberley Locke*

*The Lightning Seeds*

*Lisa Stansfield*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 10, 2019)

*Change*
(part 3)

*Taylor Swift*

*Tears For Fears*

*Tracy Chapman*

*The Warren Brothers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2019)

*Can't Let Go*

*Lucinda Williams*

*Anthony Hamilton*

*Mariah Carey*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2019)

*Can't Stop*

*After 7*

*Red Hot Chili Peppers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2019)

*Carnival*

*The Cardigans*

*Natalie Merchant*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2019)

*Cellophane*

*Knapsack*

*Amanda Ghost*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2019)

*C'est la Vie*

*B*Witched*

*Emerson, Lake & Palmer (Greg Lake)*

*Robbie Nevil*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2019)

*Chains Of Love*

*Ryan Adams*

*Erasure*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2019)

*Change Of Heart*

*Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers*

*Cyndi Lauper*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 23, 2019)

*Dance, Dance, Dance*

*The Beach Boys*

*The Steve Miller Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 23, 2019)

*Dance With Me*

*Peter Brown with Betty Wright

Debelah Morgan
​**Alphaville*​
*The Lords of the New Church*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 25, 2019)

Waiting for today for this...

*Birthday*

*The Beatles*

*The Julie Dolphin*

*The Sugarcubes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 25, 2019)

*Happy Birthday*

*Altered Images*

*Stevie Wonder*

*Concrete Blonde*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 2, 2019)

*Boomerang*

*Nicole Scherzinger*

*Plain White T's*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 2, 2019)

*Boy*

*Book Of Love*

*Adrian Lux featuring Rebecca & Fiona*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 2, 2019)

*Book Of Love*

*The Monotones*

*Book Of Love*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 2, 2019)

*Bruises*

*Chairlift*

*Train featuring Ashley Monroe*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 5, 2019)

*Come As You Are*

*Nirvana*

*Peter Wolf*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 5, 2019)

*Crossroads*

*Bone Thugs-N-Harmony*

*Tracy Chapman*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 5, 2019)

*Crossfire*

*Stevie Ray Vaughan*

*Brandon Flowers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 5, 2019)

*Creep*

*Radiohead*

*Stone Temple Pilots*

*TLC*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 5, 2019)

*Cruel*

*Public Image Ltd.*

*Marc Broussard*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 6, 2019)

Alison Krauss and Union Station have a song named "Restless" which is also the name of a song done by Ricky Skaggs, Steve Wariner, Vince Gill, and Mark 'O Conner.

God bless you and these awesome musicians always!!!

Holly (a fan of Alison for 25 years now)


----------



## konradv (May 10, 2019)

Fall On Me


R.E.M.


Andrea & Matteo Bocelli


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 10, 2019)

*Cry*

*Faith Hill*

*Godley & Creme*

*Waterfront*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 10, 2019)

*Cry For You*

*September*

*Jodeci*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 10, 2019)

*Cryin'*

*Aerosmith*

*Vixen*


----------



## konradv (May 12, 2019)

9 to 5


Sheena Easton


Dolly Parton


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2019)

*Breakaway*

*Kelly Clarkson*

*Tracey Ullman*

*Big Pig*

*ZZ Top*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2019)

*Breakdown*

*Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers*

*Jack Johnson*

*One Dove*

*Mariah Carey featuring Krayzie Bone & Wish Bone*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2019)

*Breakout*

*Swing Out Sister*

*Foo Fighters*


----------



## Dalia (Jun 14, 2019)

Blowing In The Wind


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2019)

*Breathe*
(part 1)

*Faith Hill*

*The Prodigy*

*Télépopmusik*

*Midge Ure*

*Erasure*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2019)

*Breathe*
(Part 2)

*Michelle Branch*

*Melissa Etheridge*

*Marie Barnett*

*Taylor Swift & Colbie Caillat*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2019)

*Breathing*

*Kate Bush*

*Lifehouse*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 21, 2019)

*Dangerous*

*Depeche Mode*

*Doobie Brothers*

*Roxette*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 21, 2019)

*Days Go By*

*Keith Urban*

*Dirty Vegas*

*The Offspring*


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 22, 2019)

AC/DC: Jailbreak

AC/DC Клипы: 7 - Jailbreak (1976)

Thin Lizzy: Jailbreak


----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2019)

Wild Child


The Doors


Kenny Chesney


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2019)

Two more for...
*Wild Child*

*Brett Dennen*

*Enya*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Jul 5, 2019)

Cry Baby 


Janis Joplin


Stray Cats


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 21, 2019)

*Daydreaming*

*Attwater*

*Paramore*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 21, 2019)

*Delicious*

*Sleeper*

*Catherine Wheel*

*Jim Backus*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 21, 2019)

*Delirious*

*Prince*

*David Guetta featuring Tara McDonald*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 21, 2019)

*Desire*

*U2*

*Gene Loves Jezebel*
*Andy Gibb*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 21, 2019)

*Destination*

*The Church*

*Nickel Creek*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 26, 2019)

*Destroyer*

*The Kinks*

*Saint Motel*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 26, 2019)

*Diary*

*Tino Coury*

*Alicia Keys*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 26, 2019)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Dance, Dance, Dance*
> 
> *The Beach Boys*
> 
> *The Steve Miller Band*



Dance, Dance, Dance

Chic:


Ratt:


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 26, 2019)

*Diamonds*

*Herb Alpert featuring Janet Jackson*

*Los Lonely Boys*

*Chris Rea*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 26, 2019)

Too late for love:

Def Leppard:


Tesla: 


John Lundvick?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 26, 2019)

Baby's on fire:

Die Antwoord:


Brian Eno:


Great White:


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 26, 2019)

*Dirty Water*

*the Standells*
* *The Inmates* also did a version of this song, but substituted "London" for "Boston"

*Rock And Hyde*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 26, 2019)

*Disappear*

*INXS*

*Hoobastank*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 26, 2019)

Rattlesnake Shake:

Fleetwood Mac


Motley Crue


Skid Row


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 26, 2019)

*Disappointed*

*Electronic*

*Public Image Ltd.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 29, 2019)

*Dizzy*

*Tommy Roe*

*Goo Goo Dolls*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 17, 2019)

*Do It Again*

*Steely Dan*

*The Kinks*​​*The Beach Boys*

*The Chemical Brothers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 17, 2019)

*Do It*

*Buzzcocks*

*Nelly Furtado*


----------



## the other mike (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 13, 2019)

*Drive* (part 1)

*The Cars*

*Client*

*Black Coffee & David Guetta featuring Delilah Montagu*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 13, 2019)

*Drive* (Part 2)

*Incubus*

*Oh Wonder*

*R.E.M.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 13, 2019)

*Do You Love Me *

*The Contours*

*Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 13, 2019)

*Do You Remember*

*Phil Collins*

*Chickasaw Mudd Puppies*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 21, 2019)

*Don't Cry*

*Asia*

*Guns N Roses*

*Seal*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 21, 2019)

*Don't Change*

*INXS*

*Musiq Soulchild*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 21, 2019)

*Don't Bring Me Down*

*The Animals*

*Electric Light Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 21, 2019)

*Don't*

*Billy Currington*

*Elvis Presley & The Jordanaires*

*Shania Twain*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 21, 2019)

*Don't Go*

*Yazoo*

*Hothouse Flowers*

*Le Click*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 24, 2019)

*Don't Let Me Down*

*The Beatles*

*The Farm*

*No Doubt*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 24, 2019)

*Don't Look Back*

*Boston*

*Antigone Rising*

*Fine Young Cannibals*

*The Temptations*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 1, 2020)

*Don't Stop

Fleetwood Mac*
*
Live On Video*
*
The Rolling Stones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 1, 2020)

*Don't Wanna Fall In Love 

Green Day*
*
Jane Child*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 1, 2020)

*Don't You Want Me

The Human League*
*
Jody Watley*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 1, 2020)

*Downtown* (part 1)
*
Petula Clark*
*
One 2 Many*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 1, 2020)

*Downtown* (part 2)
*
Lloyd Cole*
*
Lady Antebellum*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2020)

*Dream On

Aerosmith*
*
Amy MacDonald*
*
Depeche Mode*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2020)

*Early In The Morning

Vanity Fare*
*
The Gap Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2020)

*Dreams* (part 1)

*The Cranberries*

*Fleetwood Mac*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2020)

*Dreams* (part 2)

*Van Halen*
*
Brandi Carlile*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2020)

*Dreaming

Blondie*
*
Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 27, 2020)

*Dream Lover

Bobby Darin*

*The Marshall Tucker Band*


----------



## konradv (Jun 18, 2020)

It's No Secret


Jefferson Airplane


Kylie Minogue


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2020)

*Dreamer (Part 1)

Supertramp*

*The Association*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2020)

*Dreamer (Part 2)

Elizaveta*

*Bethany Dillon*

*Livin' Joy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2020)

*Easy (Part 1)

Commodores*

*Barenaked Ladies*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2020)

*Easy (Part 2)

Rascal Flatts featuring Natasha Bedingfield*

*Sheryl Crow*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2020)

*Fame

Irene Cara*

*David Bowie*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2020)

*Dreamtime

Daryl Hall*

*The Heart Throbs*

*The Stranglers*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 23, 2020)

Alan Stallion said:


> *David Bowie*


I had that 45 when it came out..


----------



## the other mike (Jun 23, 2020)

LA Guns


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2020)

*What A Wonderful World

Louis Armstrong*

*Sam Cooke*


----------



## konradv (Jul 3, 2020)

Rich Girl


Hall & Oates


Gwen Stefani ft. Eve


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 4, 2020)

*Dreamin' 

Cliff Richard*

*Vanessa Williams*

*Will To Power*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 4, 2020)

*The End Of The World

Skeeter Davis*

*The Cure*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 4, 2020)

*Falling

Julee Cruise*

*Paul Oakenfold featuring Cee-Lo Green*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 4, 2020)

*A Girl Like You* (Part 1)

*The Wolfgang Press*

*The Smithereens*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 4, 2020)

*A Girl Like You* (Part 2)

*Edwyn Collins*

*The Young Rascals*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 17, 2020)

*Anna

Jørgen Ingmann & His Guitar*

*Will Butler*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 17, 2020)

*Drown

Son Volt*

*The Smashing Pumpkins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 17, 2020)

*Enough

Gravity Kills*

*Dance Hall Crashers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2020)

*Don't Tell Me

Blancmange*

*Madonna*

*Avril Lavigne*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2020)

*Dynamite

Jermaine Jackson*

*Taio Cruz*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2020)

*The Entertainer

Tony Clarke*

*Billy Joel*

*Marvin Hamlisch / The Sting*


----------



## konradv (Aug 30, 2020)

Today


Jefferson Airplane


Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 4, 2020)

*Don't Walk Away

Rick Springfield*

*Jade*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 4, 2020)

*Every Day

Rascal Flatts*

*Stevie Nicks*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 4, 2020)

*Face To Face

Code Blue*

*Siouxsie and the Banshees*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 4, 2020)

*Get A Move On

Eddie Money*

*Mr. Scruff*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 4, 2020)

*Easy Come, Easy Go

Bobby Sherman*

*Grant (G.W.) McLennan*

*Sierra Hull*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 12, 2021)

*Escape

Enrique Iglesias*

*Neema*

*Rupert Holmes* (a.k.a. The Pina Colada Song)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 12, 2021)

*Fallen

Sarah McLachlan*

*Mya*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 4, 2021)

*Even Now

Bob Seger*

*Barry Manilow*

*Caitlin & Will*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2021)

*Every Little Thing

Eric Clapton*

*Jeff Lynne*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2021)

*Every Morning

Sugar Ray*

*J Mascis*


----------

